# UWN Polls on UTOF



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I wonder if any of you have had the same experience as me, or is it just a random case of ******* mothers who don't know how to fly fish?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Talk about beating a dead horse.... O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* O|* 


This one will be fun to watch, I think I will cuddle up with my weak dog call my ******* mama over and maybe she can teach me to flyfish. 



o-|| o-||


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Who cares! Real fishermen use bait anyway.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Why should all forums "get along" with each other?

Who cares if someone on one forum bashes another forum that they belong to? So what?

People might get defensive for their "home forum" and that's fine too. It's all about expressing your opinions, right?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Why should all forums "get along" with each other?
> 
> Who cares if someone on one forum bashes another forum that they belong to? So what?
> 
> People might get defensive for their "home forum" and that's fine too. It's all about expressing your opinions, right?


+1, I think that pretty much sums it up right there!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Group Hug did that come out of my mouth!!!  :wink:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I wonder if any of you have had the same experience as me, or is it just a random case of ******* mothers who don't know how to fly fish?


Looks like someone got their feelings hurt. If it's so great over at UTOF why do you spend your time here stirring up trouble and ripping on everyone else? It just shows your maturity I guess. Your posts are filled with such anger. We can get you some help and find an outlet for it. Maybe you just need a hug. -()/>-


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry Orvis, I had to vote the option with you in it. I just had to, forgive me.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I do have a question however. How does flyfishing make one an elitist? How is it any different than me tossing a senko? They are both artificial lures with no bait. I guess if youthink about it, me and a whole lot of other bass catching ******** are elitists too. :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if any of you have had the same experience as me, or is it just a random case of ******* mothers who don't know how to fly fish?
> ...


Hello! Mcfly! Hello!

Have you read all my posts? I have given out some very good information on this site.

The only one who has hurt feelings is Orvis1. You should condemn his whole poll. But no, you want to choose a side for whatever reason. I did this poll to intentionally show that this site is just as biased as that one (UTOF). Thanks for helping prove the point.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

because we live in america we can freely express our opnions and speech. if it is a negative opinion and someone gets their feelings hurt, who cares. if you dont like something or take offence to something, get over it.

i did however want to vote the bashing elitest snobs vote. people who think they are better than others are worse than everyone else in my opinion. however just because you use artificials only does not mean you are an elitest snob.


----------



## Rocki (Nov 10, 2007)

*Who cares. Grow up HighNDry*.

That was an excellent option in the voting categories. It sounds like you can poke fun at yourself HighNDry. That is a good quality to have, especially on forums.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > HighNDry said:
> ...


I have read alot of your posts, and you seem like you're an angry man. A majority of them are bashing someone else for no good reason. maybe you think you're better than everyone else. I don't know you so I don't know. I'm not choosing sides I simply made an observation. It's my point of view plain and simple.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Rocki said:


> *Who cares. Grow up HighNDry*.
> 
> That was an excellent option in the voting categories. It sounds like you can poke fun at yourself HighNDry. That is a good quality to have, especially on forums.


Thank you. Those who know me, can attest, that most of the stuff I write on here is to get myself and others thinking. I figure if you have to be able to take it as well as dish it.

"In my line of work, you have to be able to sing the Battle Hymn of the Republic and whistle Dixie, with equal enthusiasm!"


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> "In my line of work, you have to be able to sing the Battle Hymn of the Republic and whistle Dixie, with equal enthusiasm!"


Who cares. Grow up HighNDry........That's how I voted.... :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

.45 said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > "In my line of work, you have to be able to sing the Battle Hymn of the Republic and whistle Dixie, with equal enthusiasm!"
> ...


Then again, some find it hard to think at all.
Thank you. Never let the child in you die. Just because you're 45 doesn't mean you can't have fun old man! :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Thank you. Never let the child in you die. Just because you're 45 doesn't mean you can't have fun old man! :mrgreen:


No !!! Thank you....I 'wish' I was 45 again..  ...but, yet, I always have fun.. 8)

Stupid poll btw......no good fishing reports?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

No good fishing period. I'm not a cold weather angler anymore (below 32) so I sit here and make people mad as a second hobby.


----------

